# Paper trading platforms



## leeannio (15 June 2011)

Hey,

I'm paper trading using Google Finance. I'm used to Google products so it's very comfortable, but my actual trading account is with Bell Direct. Does anyone know of any platforms where it's possible to 'paper trade' realistically, like it is with Google, that looks more like a real online trading interface?

Cheers


----------



## IFocus (15 June 2011)

Interactive Brokers but you would have to open an account to access the paper trading account


----------



## leeannio (15 June 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## tollbridge (16 June 2011)

IG Markets - Demo Account, be prepared for calls to open a real account!


----------



## Russell (17 June 2011)

Maybe check out StockWatch: http://www.stockwatch.com.au - It's developed for Australian investors. You can only access the top 200 ASX stocks though. Not a bad paper trading web app.


----------



## avexdevil (18 June 2011)

i use stockwatch myself, for anyone new to the game, top 200 asx are more than enough to play with i reckon


----------



## Russell (21 June 2011)

avexdevil said:


> i use stockwatch myself, for anyone new to the game, top 200 asx are more than enough to play with i reckon




Likewise  Can't say I'm doing overly well at the moment but I'm certainly not getting any worse!


----------



## avexdevil (29 June 2011)

i think no one is doing well in this market. i have a generally low risk portfolio, with a fairly big bite in established materials & finance sectors, im currently sitting slightly below my initial $50,000 but yet my ranking is getting better by the day. go figure.


----------



## davede (29 June 2011)

Russell said:


> Maybe check out StockWatch: http://www.stockwatch.com.au - It's developed for Australian investors. You can only access the top 200 ASX stocks though. Not a bad paper trading web app.




Also just found stockwatch the other day. Seems alright however when it comes to equities i much prefer the real thing 

As the creators state the ASX trading game is the real deal however it's opening times vary. I believe the ASX offer a bit of prize money for winners also.


----------



## Frankie (29 June 2011)

Firstly, I have found paper trading to be an excellent way to test my trading systems before putting down real money.

Secondly, I normally use a simple excel spreadsheet when paper trading. I don’t need fancy software.


----------

